# Brisket Picture Tutorial



## Bruce B (May 9, 2006)

Here is a link to a web page that was created by OakRidge BBQ Team utilizing a picture tutorial on how to separate the flat from the point of a brisket. Excellent information.

http://www.azbbqa.net/articles/brisket-trim.htm


----------



## Finney (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Bruce. :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 9, 2006)

I second that!  That's great information Bruce!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 9, 2006)

I'm trying to get to resturant depot before this weekend to pick up a brisket! That article came at the perfect time. Thanks Bruce.


----------



## Puff1 (May 9, 2006)

Good info :!:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Bruce.  I could have sworn one of our members posted a short tutorial on separating the point from the flat...


----------



## cleglue (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Bruce!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 9, 2006)

Nice pics but I have to admit that was the first time I've ever seen anyone separate the point from the flat before cooking.  Doesn't this kind of defeat the purpose/benefit of cooking a whole brisket?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 9, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Nice pics but I have to admit that was the first time I've ever seen anyone separate the point from the flat before cooking.  Doesn't this kind of defeat the purpose/benefit of cooking a whole brisket?



I used to cook whole briskets, but now I always separate prior to cooking.  Three reasons, #1 whole briskets are far cheaper, #2 you get more rub/bark coverage on the flat and the point by separating prior and #3 I don't have to fool with a hot piece of meat while separating it.  I generally cook the point along side the flat, just alot longer to render more fat.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":2gvvfgu8]Nice pics but I have to admit that was the first time I've ever seen anyone separate the point from the flat before cooking.  Doesn't this kind of defeat the purpose/benefit of cooking a whole brisket?



I used to cook whole briskets, but now I always separate prior to cooking.  Three reasons, #1 whole briskets are far cheaper, #2 you get more rub/bark coverage on the flat and the point by separating prior and #3 I don't have to fool with a hot piece of meat while separating it.  I generally cook the point along side the flat, just alot longer to render more fat.[/quote:2gvvfgu8]

Larry,

I've always found that cooking a whole brisket has always resulted at least for me in a moister brisket. I would also think that the flat also protects the underside of the point from drying out as well.  I've never had a problem separating the flat from the point after its cooked.  In fact it comes off really clean if you lift up on the point when cutting it.  Also I always trim the excess fat from the point at that time and reapply the rub thus getting bark all the way around.  I guess this could turn into one of those fat side up or down debates or even better right side/left side brisket debates but in the end roll with what ever you have success with.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 9, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3a5lemyi][quote="Kloset BBQR":3a5lemyi]Nice pics but I have to admit that was the first time I've ever seen anyone separate the point from the flat before cooking.  Doesn't this kind of defeat the purpose/benefit of cooking a whole brisket?



I used to cook whole briskets, but now I always separate prior to cooking.  Three reasons, #1 whole briskets are far cheaper, #2 you get more rub/bark coverage on the flat and the point by separating prior and #3 I don't have to fool with a hot piece of meat while separating it.  I generally cook the point along side the flat, just alot longer to render more fat.[/quote:3a5lemyi]

Larry,

I've always found that cooking a whole brisket has always resulted at least for me in a moister brisket. I would also think that the flat also protects the underside of the point from drying out as well.  I've never had a problem separating the flat from the point after its cooked.  In fact it comes off really clean if you lift up on the point when cutting it.  Also I always trim the excess fat from the point at that time and reapply the rub thus getting bark all the way around.  I guess this could turn into one of those fat side up or down debates or even better right side/left side brisket debates but in the end roll with what ever you have success with.[/quote:3a5lemyi]

You're right, however it works is the right way for you!  Next time you have several briskets to cook, give it a shot and separate before the cook and see what you think.  I forgot to mention one other benefit in buying whole and separating vs. buying just the flats.  When you separate you can control the amount of fat you remove vs. overtrimming like most of the flats come.  Again, both ways work equally good, just a matter of taste!


----------



## Finney (May 9, 2006)

By seperating them before hand you also get a (little) shorter cook time.  I'm with Larry, the problem with just buying flats is that they are always over trimmed.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 9, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> By seperating them before hand you also get a (little) shorter cook time.  I'm with Larry, the problem with just buying flats is that they are always over trimmed.



I guess that was my point, why screw up a good whole brisket by separating it before cooking.  Can't see the benefits.  I will never cook a flat.  Whole briskets rule, as do Klose Pits, Jedmasters, and George Bush.  Now let the flame wars begin! :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 9, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We absolutely agree on that one Kloset!  I love that man!  Finney on the other hand........ [-X


----------



## Finney (May 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":2339jnkm]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We absolutely agree on that one Kloset!  I love that man!  Finney on the other hand........ [-X[/quote:2339jnkm]
 #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":2er5xnb1]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We absolutely agree on that one Kloset!  I love that man!  Finney on the other hand........ [-X[/quote:2er5xnb1]

Yeah, the man is a genius!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 10, 2006)

I seperate the piont from the flat when the internal gets up to 165 then back on.  You get the beny of the point on the flat and you still get the bark after being seperated.


----------



## txpgapro (May 14, 2006)

That was good info.  But here in The Great State of Texas, we don't seperate our meat.  We ever cut the point off,  and seldom trim any excess fat off.  We just put on the binder, rub it down, and throw it in the pit for 12-18 hours at 220*. :!:


----------

